# 1936 Schwinn Aerocycle Prewar Rare Bicycle



## tomsjack (Nov 29, 2021)

1936 Schwinn Aerocycle Prewar Rare Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275046205881?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2021)

tomsjack said:


> 1936 Schwinn Aerocycle Prewar Rare Bicycle On Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/275046205881?
> 
> View attachment 1519725



WHERE'S THE TANK?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2021)

Sold - 1936 Schwinn Aerocycle MOTIVATED SELLER! FREE SHIPPING! | Archive (sold)
					

Missing the tank and tail light. Incorrect rear wheel from a Schwinn a later 30s Schwinn and incorrect pedals. Has been painted green sometime in it’s past.  UPDATE: I do have this  for a high price on Feebay but now that they require a 1099-k I am very motivated to make a deal here! $7000 in...




					thecabe.com


----------

